# Pink star shaped pills...



## sati18

hey guys just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the little pink star-shaped ones, theyre very distinctive and really thick...

I wanted also to post a warning with them cos everyone i know has had nasty experiences of trippy visuals, impossible to sleep, and the worst headache for the next two days after taking them which wont go no matter what pain killers you take.

I had one and a half of those things yesterday and overheated so badly i completely disassociated and had to be taken home (Normally im very good with pills, im not new to them).  If you spot them give them a miss, cos its just not worth the comedowns.  It has also been on the grape-vine that there have been deaths in london after people double dropped these, but im not sure if thats just gossip.

Ill try and post a picture later for you.

xshellx


----------



## weller2000

*pink stars - ok'ish*

hi, yeah i did a pink star pill on saturday night, never seen any thing like it before, so i was kinda thinking for an hour or two after takin what it was gona do more than normal, so i think this prob delayed the come up, but after about 90 mins, i was dancin pretty hard non stop, no strange visuals or big rushes. couldnt really speak to much, about 3hours later club closed, feelt bit mody quite strange, wasnt really up for alot after, sat home spaced out for few hours, then tried to sleep but fucking hell, was like i had some crazy flu heart pretty fast than normal, extreamly cold, but swetin shit loads, couldnt sleep for about 6 hours was really anoying.. but nothing to worrying.... next day after some sleep felt ok started drinking eveing, then last night did a couple of doves (i think).. and.. well thats another night  (pretty spaced but nicely stoned ).... night people


----------



## giantsquid

could be mcPP?


----------



## sati18

yea i have no idea about them but i never have any problem sleeping normally unless its speed so i dont know really...but i had such a horrible time with them i thought it was worth warning people...most of my mates were the same way...i just think for what your spending its not really worth it for them...

glad to hear you didnt have any of the othershit that went with them tho...btw whats mcpp?

xshellx


----------



## weller2000

yeah i'm guessing i pretty lucky i think if i did more than one would have been a alot worse that night, but i was just takin it easy cos i knew was gona do few more the next night.
mcPP: - what i found fyi:

"COMMON & BRAND NAMES
3-CPP; CPP
EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
Stimulant
CHEMICAL NAME
1-(m-chlorophenyl)piperazine
DESCRIPTION
mCPP is a 5-HT receptor agonist that has been used as a challenge drug in MDMA research, and has been studied for possible migraine-inducing effects. In the mid-2000s, it has shown up in pills sold as Ecstasy (Europe; USA). "

by the way are you in the UK? im in hampshire, did some coke sunday night and was well shit, think im just gona stick to mdma powder. some pills can be so shit.. not had a massive rush in a long time.. are pills gettin weaker or am i getting too used to it lol


----------



## giantsquid

I enjoy mcPP but only when I know I have taken it. It sucks to take it unknowingly. This is why you should always test your pills before taking them.


----------



## weller2000

ive never tested pills, nor do i know any of my mates that take them do either, 
but im starting to think i should now,**MOD EDITED** so i guess i could do with a testing kit... 
where can i get one cheap in uk?.. thanks

**MOD EDIT:  It's not a good idea to publicly state what you may or may not have.  Thanks!


----------



## sati18

weller2000 said:
			
		

> by the way are you in the UK? im in hampshire, did some coke sunday night and was well shit, think im just gona stick to mdma powder. some pills can be so shit.. not had a massive rush in a long time.. are pills gettin weaker or am i getting too used to it lol



lol so am i!! im down south on the coast!  yea pills do seem to be getting weaker, as is coke...i guess drugs are more common now and people buy more but its probably quite difficult to incr3ease the supply to fit the demand so they all get really watered down....

yea id be interested to test those ones actually and find out what they were...strapped for cash atm so its gonna have to wait  
xshellx


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I wish I could help you guys out with the star shaped pills, but I haven't seen these floating around here in the States.

If you need a testing kit, I suggest using www.eztest.com - shipping is worldwide in discreet packaging...and Bluelighter's get a discount.  

Good luck, and get a testing kit.


----------



## psychopunk

*bad bad headache*

i did 2 and a half of those. 1st one was ok, 2nd and the next half didnt really kick in. in the end i was quite spaced out.bought them cheap enough so i wasnt complaining until i tried to sleep.... at least 5-6 hours staying awake,rollin in my bed,sweating and the worst thing - really bad headaChe.migraine type,the one what makes u want to throw up. i wouldnt do them again and wouldnt suggest them to anyone.no wonder they are selling them cheap.


----------



## sati18

thats cos theyre evil, ive got a couple left so ill shell out for the pill test at some point (thanks for the reccomendation btw) but im brasic atm so gotta wait a month or two...i was thinking maybe they could have been mda as i looked up the side effects and it seemed similar, but from what i gather on here mda isnt as evil as they were....


----------



## cleomedes

Got some in london and tested with Marquis: no colour change at all (except after a few minutes the pink dye starts to seep out). This means they definitely contain *no* MDA, MDMA, MDEA, speed, 2CB or DXM. Comments on pillreports support this, seems several people have tested them with the same negative result. No idea what they are but I'm def not eating them.

The strange thing is I've heard several people say they had a decent night on them. I doubt they're a mixed batch. More likely they're all some kind of mCPP-like substance that, like mCPP, affects different people in different ways. But as stated above, without a proper test all we can conclude is that these are not ecstasy.


----------



## sati18

oh wicked cheers....man evil little things, hmmm does make you wonder what exactly is in them now tho...brr its crap like them that reminds you all over again that you never actually know what your taking :-(  but thanks for checking them  .

still got those other two left, still no cash for the test...is there anywhere you can get them tested and find out exactly whats in them???

xshellx


----------



## Techno Notice

Thats weird I took 2 pink star shape Es at a club and loved it!  I found them to be slightly trippy (seeing stuff in the corner of your eye and colour changes) but really euphoric too.  And i would get them again!  [I'm in Brighton btw]


----------



## RavenousBlonde

sati18 said:
			
		

> oh wicked cheers....man evil little things, hmmm does make you wonder what exactly is in them now tho...brr its crap like them that reminds you all over again that you never actually know what your taking :-(  but thanks for checking them  .
> 
> still got those other two left, still no cash for the test...is there anywhere you can get them tested and find out exactly whats in them???
> 
> xshellx



I wish you were in the States - we could use the Pill Reports Testing Fund $$ to have this pill tested by www.ecstasydata.org.  Unfortunately I don't know of any testing in the UK.


----------



## tanj

Yeah, it seems there are some different ones going around. I was told the light pink ones are absolute shite, whereas the slightly darker ones are well good. Sounds like those were the ones you got, Techno. Anyone else know about these good ones? I'm scared to try cos I've heard so much shit about the bad ones...


----------



## mikemikemike

weller2000 said:
			
		

> hi, yeah i did a pink star pill on saturday night, never seen any thing like it before, so i was kinda thinking for an hour or two after takin what it was gona do more than normal, so i think this prob delayed the come up, but after about 90 mins, i was dancin pretty hard non stop, no strange visuals or big rushes. couldnt really speak to much, about 3hours later club closed, feelt bit mody quite strange, wasnt really up for alot after, sat home spaced out for few hours, then tried to sleep but fucking hell, was like i had some crazy flu heart pretty fast than normal, extreamly cold, but swetin shit loads, couldnt sleep for about 6 hours was really anoying.. but nothing to worrying.... next day after some sleep felt ok started drinking eveing, then last night did a couple of doves (i think).. and.. well thats another night  (pretty spaced but nicely stoned ).... night people



Did that pill make you type and possibly talk and think in absolutely terrible english?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Do not insult other users.  English is not everyone's first language.  Consider this your first and only warning.


----------



## london runner

I think it pretty clear that the Pink Stars are BZP, Did BZP pills not to long ago n they had the exact same effect as the pink stars gave me!! Not to nice


----------



## RuffRida

thats what i thought london runner until someone showed me this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2C-T-7

check out the picture in the article


----------



## circean-poison

I popped 4 of these on Friday. There was definitely no MDMA in there. It was a reallllly strange, and different trip. I didn't enjoy it at all. =\


----------



## AuraithX

RuffRida said:
			
		

> thats what i thought london runner until someone showed me this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2C-T-7
> 
> check out the picture in the article


Those are microdots, not pills.


----------



## RuffRida

interesting - before i posted this there was a picture of a pink star shaped pill on the wiki page

AuraithX - microdots generally contain LSD? and are not pink or star shaped


----------



## london runner

yeh to be far Ruff i stil think (85 percent) there BZP pills


----------



## ferrett1979

Yep they r legal high shite, bzp mix. Horrid shit, wish it would go away!


----------



## NineInTheAfternoon

*Pink Star Shaped XTC Tabs*

I took the Pink Star Shaped pills in the states and I have to say they are absolutely amazing. I bought 2 although i was warned to only take one, the excitement of where i was with all my best friends led me to take the 2nd one 20 min after the first, as soon as i took the 2nd one i could feel the effects of the 1st . absolutely amazing, strongest i have ever taken. these were also my 9th and 10th pill. so i had taken a lot. had the best night of my life. should have taken just one though, towards the end i completely blacked out. cant remember anything but my best friends said that i was still the same old life of the party.

negative: with taking two of these strong pills, towards the end of the night i walked into a tent where 5 of my best friends were and i didn't know ANY of them. my boyfriend was shocked that i only knew him, and kept introducing myself to my bests AND roomates.

negative: the next morning i felt sooo E-tarded (slow) and had fuzzy vision and my body temp was a little off. cold chills.

positive: i had the most fun ive ever had rolling

moral: DEFF worth trying, just stick to one. or if you want two, SPACE them out about 1-2 hours apart. BUT be prepared to be up ALL night and early morning haha. %)


----------



## ClubbinGuido

NineInTheAfternoon said:


> I took the Pink Star Shaped pills in the states and I have to say they are absolutely amazing.



I'm rolling on them right now, fucking hard.  They are great.  I was warned only to take one, I see why.  They are mad good.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

NineInTheAfternoon said:


> I bought 2 although i was warned to only take one



Hahaha! My boy told me the same thing.  He was like only take one bro!


----------



## Swizol1

nice to hear i can get theseeeee


----------



## Swizol1

whats in these??? mdma mda combo possible?


----------



## tingtangman

these are all over new england.  i am fuckin lovin em.  excellent roll.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Please, oh please, let these trickle down south.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

tingtangman said:


> these are all over new england.  i am fuckin lovin em.  excellent roll.



How many do you normally pop?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I take them all the time im actually getting some tonight for my friends there great . I usually take 2 at a time but when Ive taken one it was great two. The most ive taken of these in a night so far is 5 . There so much better than the ladys


----------



## tingtangman

yeh i have been doing 2 - 2.5 at first and one or two later on in the night.  Excellent for dancing, had a lot of great times, but almost always a sore jaw.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Swizol1 said:


> whats in these??? mdma mda combo possible?



From what people are saying they seem to be pure MDMA, but some people are reporting visuals on them.  Either way, they are clean.  No adulterants.  People are sleeping like babies after the roll.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

The ones on the east coast that ive seen tested were pure MDMA , tasty


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just got purple stars in jersey everyones saying there better than the pinks . Id say there pretty much the same , very clean .


----------



## Pfunk54

my friend just got a bunch on these in NY gunna try it out in about an hour can't wait!


----------



## tingtangman

mmm they are wonderful, I took 3 at an early show, around 7, and fell asleep around 2 or so without any trouble at all.


----------



## pinkstarscracate

Personally when i did them maybe 2 years ago they were the best pills ive even popped, and i've done a couple times since and they were alright.


----------



## tripmonkey505

yea a few weeks ago i took 2 of them rolled out HARd all night took one the other night same thing. these pills are the real deal.  the peak was the warmest most euphoric orgasmic MDMA experience i have ever had


----------



## AMTDan

Are some of you talking about pink stars that are shaped like pills being good? Because here in the ny area there are pink stars shaped like stars( much like the mcpp bart simpsons are in the shape of barts head) and they are totally, absolutly mcpp

Edit: On a second look at pillreports apparently some people found really good ones that contain high doses of MDxx in them. its kinda curious why someone would make legit pills the same press as confirmed mcpp pills that have been around here for at least 5 months


----------



## P4ssage

Loving the pink stars on the east!!


----------



## bunkrollsbad

There are ALOT of star shaped pills believe it or not.

According to x-data, lots of them are DXM based.  Scary stuff.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Does mcpp hit faster than mdma . If so maybe that is what they are . They are still great fun though in my opinion even if they are . Ive had some amazing nights on those pills and my buddy said he tested them and they were clean. All the stars by me turned purple a few weeks ago and there not bad at all. With both of these pills they kick in about 30 mins after I take them and last about 3 hours . The first hour is usually very intense and euphoric . Not a bad experience at all.


----------



## Swizol1

It's a shame it's come to this that people can't differ Pipes from MDMA..Giving x a bad name.. I will tell you the pink star shaped pills somewhat speckled with redish, are a nice dose of CLEAN MDMA.....yayer!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Thats what I figured , they feel too good to be anything else . Im just puzzled by the short duration and quick onset. I drop molly often and it never hits that quick.


----------



## Sinthetikk

there were definitely two batches of pink stars floating around the nyc area. the lighter pink ones were the clean mdma quick hitters, the darker pink were shit.  press/shape was practically identical, but if you lined them up next to each other, one batch was slightly darker.

purple stars are now on the scene apparently. pillreports notes a few good experiences with the purple ones....which is a bit baffling if you think about it.


----------



## down508

ive done the double stacked pink stars and swim picked up the thinner greyer ones 2night. any word on em? the first ones i had were amazing.

if these turn out to suck green dolphins are the backup plan.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

The pink stars are mdma but in opinion a very low dose . In about 2 hours im thinking to myself that I need another pill. Unless your getting those wholesale I wouldnt waste your time with them. Theres Red cherry's that are MDA moving towards nyc right now that are totally bomb. I hade a really amazing time with them the other night. If you see them floating around scoop um up     :D


----------



## down508

im gonna drop a dolphin and a star see where that takes me. they were 10 each which is cheaper then the fuckin bzp dolphins that were around


----------



## xoblauren37ox

*stars*

I tried the pink stars 3 times already the first time i took 2 snorted half of one. I've tried 5 different kinds of x pills and these were the best. The comedowns do suck though...you get a migrane from all the jawing, you cant sleep for hours(waiting for something exciting to happen and nothing does) you dont wanna talk and if you do talk you end up stuttering and you sweat like crazy. The second time i took them i did 3 and 1/2 snorted the half again. and i started seeing shit..my friend was freakin out but i thought it was a good trippy experience..they still are my favorites. I'm from ny too and they were big for a couple of months and now you cant find them anywhere cause everyone wants them so they are usually gone. Ya the comedowns suck but the roll is deffinetly worth it.


----------



## Thatmdmahead

Had some Pink Stars in NY and they were the second best pills I ever had. They werentb totally pink tho, they were pink with white and gray speckles.


----------



## Heaven1982

*Just got these pills in Connecticut May 24 2009*

Yes eztest is good, as well as exstacydata.org
Most people that took these pills felt speedy, and did have trouble sleeping. This is normal after rolling anyway.
Some people mostly the thicker people had some heart racing and sweating really bad. But for the most part everyone was happy with the results. I would say if your new to pills and your a skinny person or you have not eaten, just take one. Other wise two should work for anyone else! Thanks later people. Rollen face and luvin it!



RavenousBlonde said:


> I wish I could help you guys out with the star shaped pills, but I haven't seen these floating around here in the States.
> 
> If you need a testing kit, I suggest using www.eztest.com - shipping is worldwide in discreet packaging...and Bluelighter's get a discount.
> 
> Good luck, and get a testing kit.


----------



## gatiBOS

Well some people say they are either MDEA(MDE) or MBDB... Because they hit you faster, harder, but they only last about 2 or 3 hours TOPS !!!!! You probably peak for close to an hour and its over ....


----------



## AMTDan

xoblauren37ox said:


> I tried the pink stars 3 times already the first time i took 2 snorted half of one. I've tried 5 different kinds of x pills and these were the best. The comedowns do suck though...you get a migrane from all the jawing, you cant sleep for hours(waiting for something exciting to happen and nothing does) you dont wanna talk and if you do talk you end up stuttering and you sweat like crazy. The second time i took them i did 3 and 1/2 snorted the half again. and i started seeing shit..my friend was freakin out but i thought it was a good trippy experience..they still are my favorites. I'm from ny too and they were big for a couple of months and now you cant find them anywhere cause everyone wants them so they are usually gone. Ya the comedowns suck but the roll is deffinetly worth it.



There diff kinds of stars. These sound like the mario stars. These ARE NOT MDMA. PEOPLE HAVE TESTED THESE AND THEY ARE NOT MDMA. PIPES PIPER PIPERAZINE.

Also heaven1982 was saying how they gave you a migraine and you can't sleep afterward and how e always did that 

NO IT DOES NOT. REAL MDMA WILL REMOVE YOUR HEADACHES AND YOU WILL SLEEP LIKE A BABY WHEN IT RUNS OUT. DO NOT SAY YOU ARE ROLLING FACE BECAUSE YOU ARE TRIPPING ON A IMITATOR BECAUSE YOU GOT RIPPED OFF

YOU SAD SAD PEOPLE DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT E IS. BUY A TEST KIT CUZ TALKING ABOUT PIPES LIKE IT IS E MAKES YOU LOOK SILLY

P.S. yes the other not mario stars seem to now be some other form of mdxx or perhaps methylone due to their short action time.

Although when the non-mario stars first hit a couple months ago they were high does mda/mdma


----------



## Jefftildeath

Tried the pink stars w/ the raised edges, in NY, yesterday. I've never had anything so accurately described. Hit in 45 minutes, were great for about 2 hours, maybe 2 and a half, then had a stark drop over the next hour or so.


----------



## GlowstickRoller

I find that stars make a nice hard roll, but it is short lived.


----------



## gatiBOS

I agree with glowstickroller...... They are very nice hard rolls but don't last very long at all!
I dont think it is MDE because I felt all the good MDMA effects, to the same extent in intensity but it was just short.... 

LOOK OUT FOR THE STAR SHAPPED PILLS WITH EYES (MARIO STARS) most likely a Pipe!

But if you get the little starts, a more pastel color, and raised edges test them and have fun !!!!


----------



## down2roll

i rolled hxc to the max but only for about 3 hours
i would reccommend them if you bought about 3 and took one every 2 hours


----------



## OrangeXLs

*pink starssss = nice*

Im from connecticut ive picked up pink stars many times sometimes tan , others more red then pink ive never tested but every roll ive had i loved em the stars to me are 1 of the best ive done since the lv's or orange ladys, i am sure there clean ( not positive ) but i have a good source and me and alot of my friends have rolled wit these n everyone thinks there firee...

some other 1s in the ct area ive had are pink , tan stars , orange ladys , red tazmanians all which are good


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Pink Stars those are dankyy Ecstacyy products you should get as much as you can of those.


----------



## OrangeXLs

rollinrollinrollin said:


> Pink Stars those are dankyy Ecstacyy products you should get as much as you can of those.




yes sir , yes they are


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

rollinrollinrollin said:


> Pink Stars those are dankyy Ecstacyy products you should get as much as you can of those.



Have them and cannot wait to drop.  The date is coming up relatively soon.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Hell yeaaahhh Have fun SHHMCJOOAPOYS! :D


----------



## GlowstickRoller

Just so everyone knows, there are these stars also going around. These are very thick unlike the thin usual stars. 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18013


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

I am skeptical about those new big stars... and everyone says they will update after dropping them tonight.  So we shall see...


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

rollinrollinrollin said:


> Hell yeaaahhh Have fun SHHMCJOOAPOYS! :D



Thanks man.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## thickpoppin

I ve had the light pink star shapped pills {looks like a mixture of pink and light purple}i popped two that night i dont take pills all the time but ive gone threw a phase for about a month popping like crayz so maybe pills hit me harder than others...... The pill easily disolves as soon as it hits your toungue... My experience was wonderful If anyone asks me that my fav pill but i havent been exposed to a huge veriety.. yes you may have a wierd lighting effect with your eyes  but this pill kicks in fast and last pretty good NUMBER 1 in my book


pills ive tried... transformer, Gs up, addidas,smiley face, stars


----------



## DooMMooD

I just want to pop in and say that the new stars are really good.  I wrote a report myself.  Definitely at LEAST MDXX medium, if not high.  I was rolling very, very, very hard.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18021


----------



## wetwolves

yes i just picked up a fresh batch of pinkstars cant wait to try em and orange xl ur right the red tazmanians are bangin


----------



## LuGoJ

Also look out for crumbly dark blue/aqua stars. 

I have not tested them yes because I am waiting for my new testing kit but all of my friends that took them said that they were inactive. Upon closer inspection they are kind of suspect, not the same thickness, almost moist, strange chemically smell(not like the normal MDMA smell).. etc.

Will put a pic up later tonight.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

^ curious to see the picture.


----------



## LuGoJ

Here are two pictures.

http://img132.imageshack.us/i/p1110402.jpg/

http://img255.imageshack.us/i/p1110403.jpg/

Should get my testing kit this week, will post results.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

are those the thicker ones or the ones that have been around for a few months?  Hard to tell from the picture


----------



## nivekuno

i took a pill that looked identical too the blue 1, but it was pink. i also took a pink 1 that had very small spec´s of red on them they both had me tripping for a good 2-3 hours. 

If you want to make your trip Better i recommended drinking becuz after the effect of the pill is gone you will feel so drunk lol and smoke a cigarette or two it def. helps. 

overall good pills but very short trip =/


----------



## RavenousBlonde

nivekuno said:


> i took a pill that looked identical too the blue 1, but it was pink. i also took a pink 1 that had very small spec´s of red on them they both had me tripping for a good 2-3 hours.
> 
> If you want to make your trip Better i recommended drinking becuz after the effect of the pill is gone you will feel so drunk lol and smoke a cigarette or two it def. helps.
> 
> overall good pills but very short trip =/



Please don't tell people to drink while rolling.  It can cause dehydration and it is not advisable at ALL.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

rollinrollinrollin said:


> Hell yeaaahhh Have fun SHHMCJOOAPOYS! :D



Dropped these on Saturday.  All I can say is wow.  Amazing roll.


----------



## Tech User

*stay away from the ones with the eyes carved in*

the pink stars are still excelent. . .but have seen the ones with the eyes(mario stars, i guess) those are pure garbage


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm surprised I haven't posted here yet.

The pink stars that are coming around here are legit.  Just like the tan ones.


----------



## 220

My friends and I just picked some pink stars up. It's the first time I'm trying the pink stars. I last had a purple glock back in May. I'm hoping we got a good batch, I'm overly paranoid that I won't be satisfied.


----------



## Dankycodone

I always get fucking piped  you fucking lucky bastards. I took a tiny red-purple out pressed revolver got piped  then just couple weeks ago took a green tab also out pressed revolvers but this time there were two crossing each other and got piped again  I should invest in a testing kit.


----------



## Chainer

2 of my friends ate em, they both threw up.  Another one ate one a week later and rolled hard, passed out roughly 5 hours later....

We got them from 2 diff people, but they looked identical.  Neither were MDxx, I'm guessing.  You never know for sure just from looking tho


EDIT: Yeah, the mario stars are bunk, at least all the ones in the New England area that people have talked about, pipes.


----------



## durka1

I have some Mario Stars that I picked up from my friend(Thinking it was MDXX), but they are Orange and not really pink.

I'm afraid to take them now and I don't think I am.

My buddy who I bought them from said they are awesome pills.... idk what to baleive, has anyone else seen Orange Mario Stars?? 

Thanks


----------



## AMTDan

I have trouble imagining that mario stars could contain something other than piperazine. I wouldn't listen to other people that say they're great. 

Some I know just started telling me that these smurf head cut outs are the bomb and everyone likes them more than the blue stars going around.  Complete horseshit. The smurf heads have a pipe mdma mix as opposed to the blue stars which contain a good amount of real mdma and nothing else.

If I listend to people without kits the last 5 pills I would have took would have been pipes.


----------

